# 2014 Burton Custom Flying V



## eastcoastdolan (Mar 13, 2013)

The Custom Flying V tech is staying the same from 2013, but Burton is adding 45 degree Carbon Highlights! Carbon Highlights optimizes each layer of the fiberglass matrix and adds a full tip-to-tail carbon layer to reduce weight and fine tune torsional feel to achieve different ride characteristics, and The 45° fiber angle provides a more aggressive ride.

The hybrid camber and rocker is amazing try it out if you havent yet


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you sure about that 45 degree carbon highlights? I know they have that on the 2013 Custom X and on the Flying V boards it was 60 degrees so that it had a bit more flex.


----------



## eastcoastdolan (Mar 13, 2013)

That's what Burton Representatives told me. 

So I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just went through next years catalog. Yeah you are correct. The Antler has the 60 degree but the Flying V Custom has the 45 degree. If they made it stiff I might want to look into that as my back up for better conditions. Have it side by side with my CX


----------



## eastcoastdolan (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah you talking about the Arbor CX


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

Has the 2014 catalog been published online anywhere yet?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive:

14_BURTON_HG


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

eastcoastdolan said:


> Yeah you talking about the Arbor CX


Nah. By "CX" I mean Burton Custom X. Would be nice to have a stiffer Flying V to have to go with it for those occasional days when snow conditions are very good over here on the Ice coast


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh man.. My personal opinion only of course...

Burton did such a great design for 2012-2013. I'm not sure I care for any of the 2013-2014 designs. The Custom and Custom-X do not look good from the catalog.

Good thing, i'm not in the market for any new boards next year.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

timeslip said:


> Oh man.. My personal opinion only of course...
> 
> Burton did such a great design for 2012-2013. I'm not sure I care for any of the 2013-2014 designs. The Custom and Custom-X do not look good from the catalog.
> 
> Good thing, i'm not in the market for any new boards next year.


I like the Custom's graphics. Dont like the Custom X's graphics though. Happy I picked up the 2013 Custom X off eBay for $400 brand new


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

eastcoastdolan said:


> The Custom Flying V tech is staying the same from 2013, but Burton is adding 45 degree Carbon Highlights! Carbon Highlights optimizes each layer of the fiberglass matrix and adds a full tip-to-tail carbon layer to reduce weight and fine tune torsional feel to achieve different ride characteristics, and The 45° fiber angle provides a more aggressive ride.
> 
> The hybrid camber and rocker is amazing try it out if you havent yet


So will the 45 degree carbon highlights improve the edge hold and nose/tail chatter the reviews have complained about?

If so will the board become stiffer (I see they still rate it as a 5 for flex in the new catalogue), therefore less fun to play around on and defeating the object of having this alternative to the camber?!


----------



## eastcoastdolan (Mar 13, 2013)

AntipodeanSam said:


> So will the 45 degree carbon highlights improve the edge hold and nose/tail chatter the reviews have complained about?
> 
> If so will the board become stiffer (I see they still rate it as a 5 for flex in the new catalogue), therefore less fun to play around on and defeating the object of having this alternative to the camber?!



Yeah supposedly it is going to have less chatter making it quieter. The carbon highlights improve edge control at higher speeds i think. Its suppose to be more of a all-mountain big mountain board, but can be easily transferable to the park.


----------



## VHILW (Feb 19, 2013)

This my 2014 (154) Custom Flying V with Cartel Binding. Yet to be riden....


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

VHILW said:


> This my 2014 (154) Custom Flying V with Cartel Binding. Yet to be riden....


What does the flex feel like on this? Middle of the road or a bit stiffer with the new highlights?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> What does the flex feel like on this? Middle of the road or a bit stiffer with the new highlights?





VHILW said:


> This my 2014 (154) Custom Flying V with Cartel Binding. *Yet to be riden*....


See highlighted bit...


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> See highlighted bit...


Yeah I meant the push test, you can generally get a decent feel for it


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Yeah I meant the push test, you can generally get a decent feel for it


Good luck with that.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha, just intrigued if there is a noticeable difference in flex this year.


----------



## VHILW (Feb 19, 2013)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Haha, just intrigued if there is a noticeable difference in flex this year.


Did the comparison (by hand) against the 2013 CFV and nothing noticeable. Felt pretty much the same. I reckon the 2 board need to be ridden side by side to notice the subtle differences. But I can tell u 2014 feels lighter.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

Last Year, This Year unrelated. How much does the Custom (Flying V and camber) flex. I always thought it was a stiff, kind of like a more aggressive process. Should I want to butter and jib, is the custom not really made for that kind of riding?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

AntipodeanSam said:


> So will the 45 degree carbon highlights improve the edge hold and nose/tail chatter the reviews have complained about?
> 
> If so will the board become stiffer (I see they still rate it as a 5 for flex in the new catalogue), therefore less fun to play around on and defeating the object of having this alternative to the camber?!


I think that as an example, if the Flying V and camber versions are same stiffness the FV shape would still have a much higher 'fun factor'. FV turns easier, has a looser, skatey feel etc. the cambered version would be more precise, less forgiving, catchier, but have better edge hold. 

On a related note I have always wondered generally about super high tech boards that are noncambered, to me high tech means lightweight and stiff, and I would think that the stiffness aspects are more desirable in cambered boards.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> Last Year, This Year unrelated. How much does the Custom (Flying V and camber) flex. I always thought it was a stiff, kind of like a more aggressive process. Should I want to butter and jib, is the custom not really made for that kind of riding?


I think that the concept of the custom is an all round board, so you can ride it pretty much anywhere, it's a good one board quiver, or a good primary board that you could supplement with a specialized board or more. 

Eg you have a custom for most days and a park board or pow board or both to complement it for days you know that's what you want. 

I suspect it will compare well vs other generalist sticks but of course can't hold it's own against a specialist board in the specific application.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

SOOO, A solid meh?

Is it on the soft side of generalist or the stiffer side?
Also, I am like 180 lb and I heard Burton boards are made for lighter riders and thus the heavier you are, the softer it gets, is that true?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I think that as an example, if the Flying V and camber versions are same stiffness the FV shape would still have a much higher 'fun factor'. FV turns easier, has a looser, skatey feel etc. the cambered version would be more precise, less forgiving, catchier, but have better edge hold.
> 
> *On a related note I have always wondered generally about super high tech boards that are noncambered, to me high tech means lightweight and stiff, and I would think that the stiffness aspects are more desirable in cambered boards.*


Sorry, but that is nonsense - especially the stiffness part. Most high-tech boards tend to be around mid-flex and some are even on the soft side - Burton Antler, NS Proto, etc.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> SOOO, A solid meh?
> 
> Is it on the soft side of generalist or the stiffer side?
> Also, I am like 180 lb and I heard Burton boards are made for lighter riders and thus the heavier you are, the softer it gets, is that true?


I haven't ridden the 2014, 2013 was in my opinion medium or slightly on the stiff side, but still fine for butters etc., its an all around board. 

I weight 185, own three different burton boards between 158 and 163, I think if I understand your question, does Burton's longer boards shortchange the top of the weight range, I would say not, stiffness matches my needs across the sizes above.


----------

